# DoorDash earning analysis at $5 vs. $4.50



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

With 2 full weeks since DoorDash reduced the delivery payout in some areas, I thought I'd do a quick check to see the impact the change has had on my earnings. The area I work was cut to $4.50 per delivery, so I was not hit as hard as some, but I'm curious to see how others have fared.

Also of importance to this comparison is that I use a trip selection methodology, and decline all delivery requests that do not meet an estimated earning target for the approximate total miles for that request. The reduced rate factored into that calculation and resulted in my declining several more requests than before.

Weeks 1 & 2 below are at $5.00 per delivery; weeks 3 & 4 below are at $4.50 per delivery. These weeks are Aug 1 through Aug 28; and includes two of my top earning weeks since I started (weeks 2 & 4).

Wk 1, $20.36/hour, 2.15 trips/hour, $4.45 average tip
Wk 2, $21.72/hour, 2.06 trips/hour, $5.59 average tip
Wk 3, $19.04/hour, 2.21 trips/hour, $3.70 average tip
Wk 4, $22.39/hour, 2.21 trips/hour, $5.52 average tip

This analysis basically tells me nothing, lol. While my trips/hour edged up slightly, it will probably take quite a bit of time until I see how this really shakes out.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

andaas said:


> With 2 full weeks since DoorDash reduced the delivery payout in some areas, I thought I'd do a quick check to see the impact the change has had on my earnings. The area I work was cut to $4.50 per delivery, so I was not hit as hard as some, but I'm curious to see how others have fared.
> 
> Also of importance to this comparison is that I use a trip selection methodology, and decline all delivery requests that do not meet an estimated earning target for the approximate total miles for that request. The reduced rate factored into that calculation and resulted in my declining several more requests than before.
> 
> ...


Doordash use to be a lot more proftable,my problem with them is that you really don't get paid for time and miles,you are putting all you effort hoping for a good tip.They should change they pay structure our at least bring back boost.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

KMANDERSON perhaps it's different in uptown or university park areas, but the area I work, there has only been 2 or 3 shifts (out of 6+ months), where I haven't earned at least 15% in tips on the receipt charges shown on accepted orders. So it works out to be fairly consistent for me, maybe other delivery areas just don't tip?


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

andaas said:


> KMANDERSON perhaps it's different in uptown or university park areas, but the area I work, there has only been 2 or 3 shifts (out of 6+ months), where I haven't earned at least 15% in tips on the receipt charges shown on accepted orders. So it works out to be fairly consistent for me, maybe other delivery areas just don't tip?


Most area I work have people that tip,it just don't like banking on if people tip.There always a guessing game cause you don't know intell after your dash.


----------

